# New "to me" dog, need advice



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm bringing home an almost 2 yr old Havanese soon. He was a show dog and was re-homed, but the re-home didn't work out so after 2 months of being there he is coming to me.

He is potty trained to go outside, and I am wondering if anyone has had success training a dog that they can also go in a litter box or on a pad? I'm not even sure how to start this. I'd like to have an indoor space available- it gets really cold here in the winter (well below zero), and when we move in 2 months our new place will be a little more difficult to get him outside every time he needs to potty. I'd also like it if he didn't have to hold it when he was home alone.

Is it better to wait until we move to work on the indoor potty training? He's been through a lot of changes in his young life and I just want the smoothest, nicest transition possible for him. I do not work outside the home and do not have children so I can dedicate all day to working with him if necessary.

Both our current home and our new home will have ample wood floor areas where we will keep his pen and crate.

Thank you for any helpful tips, advice, or success stories you can share with me!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Ours go outside exclusively - we have a doggie door - so not sure about the transition but I would definitely wait until the move to start something new since he has already had so many changes.


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, Kathie. That is what I was leaning towards (waiting till the move) so we'll just do that and let him relax when he gets here and not try to teach new routines right away.

I did happen to come across another thread talking about indoor training for an older dog, so I have a few ideas for when we do decide to try to train him that.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

don't underestimate how strong these little dogs are; i live in canada and mine tolerates the cold quite well. of course on the really cold days she goes out does her business really quick and comes right back inside. Dogs naturally prefer to "eliminate" away from where they live so it might be difficult to teach him to go inside. I would wait until he is comfortable with you until you introduce it and see how it goes. I'm a strong believer that dogs are meant to do their business outside.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy was piddle pad trained from her breeder and I kept it up. I have an place in the laundry room for her piddle pad and tray. I live in an area that has coyotes and the fact that I don't have to take her out at night or early morning is for the best. I don't have to worry about rain or snow or anything like that. Yes..waiting for the move is the way to go before you start. He is a lucky pup to have found a wonderful new home with you! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

whimsy said:


> He is a lucky pup to have found a wonderful new home with you! Let us know how it goes!!!


Thanks! I'm quite excited. I'll try to post pics when he gets home. I myself have no idea what he looks like right now- I saw him in his full coat and then he was cut. Hopefully it's nothing too crazy. And at least hair grows!


----------

